# First Brew - Morgans Australian Old



## roosiecharm (8/6/10)

Hi all,

After reading almost everything I could find on this site and all the advise I've sought for different things, I visited my LHBS (a small section in the local Mitre 10) and did some shopping.

I've collected some stuff based on a recipe my mate used to clone Tooheys Old - and I really liked the beer. Also, the way he described it seemed simple enough, and he is an amateur brewer as well, so I thought easier is better for my first brew.

This is what I bought:
Morgans Australian Old (1.7kg NET)
Morgans Hops (Hallertau) (12g)
Brew Cellar Premium Ale Yeast (1 sachet, 15g)
Dextrose

Now, I'd like some advice - is this a decent combo? i.e. will it produce a decent beer, or am I wasting my time? Keep in mind that this is my first brew, and I'm not planning anything highly skilled or technical.

Any additional tips to help produce a decent beer?
Am I missing anything?

Also, the reverse of the Morgans Australian Old tin states that 1kg of dextrose/sugar is needed, however my mates recipe calls for 1kg M/B Beer enhancer and 400 g of dextrose....which should I follow?

Another thing I need advice on (yes, I know I'm asking for a lot of advice!  ) is whether to use the yeast in the Morgans kit (5g), or to use the Brew Cellar Premium Ale Yeast (15g) - different concentrations and different quality I assume?

Thanks in advance for your help guys 

Tom


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

roosiecharm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After reading almost everything I could find on this site and all the advise I've sought for different things, I visited my LHBS (a small section in the local Mitre 10) and did some shopping.
> 
> ...



Looks fine for your first kit brew. A couple of things - but don't get too bogged down -this is as much info for later as for this one.

First - a basic kit and kilo (of sugar) is fine for a first brew. Many people will recommend using dextrose over white sugar so you've started OK there. As you progress you might try replacing some of the dex with malt extract which would particularly suit a brew like old.

Second - what are you aiming to do with the hops? Are you steeping them in water to add to the brew? This will give some hop aroma. Hops can be used in different ways. Hallertau definitely won't be horrible in the brew (nice, subtle noble hop) but have a look at some of the suggested styles that various hops are used in next time.

Third - I would use the brew cellar yeast. I believe brew cellar yeasts are repackaged fermentis yeasts - fermentis are one of the most used dried yeast brands. The main reason for not using kit yeast is that it is kept under the lid of the tin, not in the fridge and it is always a very small amount. I believ the yeasts themselves are often quite sturdy and able to deal with a variety of ferment temps to make things simple but you will get a better result from the 15g than the 5 if you treat the brew right.

Fourth - don't ditch the yeast - boil it up with the hops - a small amount of dead yeast can make a good nutrient.

Fifth - You may already know but try and keep your fermentation temps between 17 and 22 degrees, particularly for the first few days, be very patient with the brew (yes you want to drink it but you also want it to taste good) and make sure your gravity is in the right region and stable over several days. Once that happens, I would recommend leaving it a few more days and if the temperature drops right down in that time, it would not be a bad thing.


----------



## roosiecharm (8/6/10)

Beauty, thanks for your advice mate, very helpful.

What do you suggest for priming bottles prior to bottling? I haven't been able to work out whether to use regualr sugar, dextrose or some other product?


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

Much of a muchness in that small amount (dex or white). If you use something like malt, you need to calculate different amounts.

Personally I bulk prime but maybe don't worry about that for your first. Carb drops are nice and simple although even the recommended two per longneck can be a bit much.

You can pick up good measuring scoops from most home brew shops - try and find one that has 330mL, 500mL and 750 mL.


----------



## waggastew (8/6/10)

I did a Morgan's Old a couple of months back. It turned out pretty well.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=44162

I would do it again but use 1kg of light dry malt extract and 500g dex or malto dex. I used a stout pack which had 500g brown sugar/500g malt/500g dex but the beer was a tad thin and not malty enough.

As Manticle said, try to keep it about 18degC, should not be a prob at the moment.

I primed with normal cane sugar, 1 level kitchen measuring teaspoon (a bit over 4g). I found the carb was a bit high so err on the lower side.

I used the kit yeast and it worked fine. A proper Ale yeast should be better though but make sure you keep it cool as Old is kinda on the drier end of the Ale spectrum.

Its a nice brew and colour/flavour wise pretty close to Old.

Stew


----------



## kelbygreen (8/6/10)

white sugar, dextrose, carb drops. You need about 6g per 750ml bottle (will be alright to start with) a teaspoon is about 4.2g give or take  So heap it a little but not double it as you will have bottle bombs  . carb drops just use to the packet 2 per 750ml 1 per 375ml


----------

